# Timezone for postfix - where to set it?



## big_girl (May 12, 2017)

I've got postfix-sasl installed (via `pkg`) & working fine except the time stamp (I can see it for the queued emails) is apparently wrong, despite system time being OK (correct time & timezone).

Where do I need to copy the localtime file to set the timezone for postfix?

Thanks!
-bg


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2017)

Are you running postfix in an chroot(8)'ed environment?


----------



## big_girl (May 15, 2017)

No chroot.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2017)

Did you run tzsetup(8) to set the correct timezone?


----------



## big_girl (May 15, 2017)

No; I don't use `tzsetup`. I copy the appropriate file from /usr/share/zoneinfo to /etc/localtime.

..and now I want to copy the same file to somewhere in the postfix installation hierarchy..


----------

